# your favorite malts on sm?



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i have three favorites so far, Sparkey because he's so cute and looks really playful, when i see his picture i just want to hug him, he looks like a little teddy bear









Precious Prince, i love his coat, seeing his photo made me decide to try a long coat on mishkin when he's older, Prince somehow manages to look cute and boy pretty with a long coat. i also love the shape of his face.

Scooty Pie, again, super cute face and the coat is beautiful









i'm sure there are a few other i really like too but this is all i could think of right now.


felicity and 'i'm cute too!' mishkin


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

No Comment!!! I personally love them all










Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> No Comment!!! I personally love them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too!!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i love them all too


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I honestly can't say I have any 'favorites". Each one is unique appealing to me in their own way. I just think they are all adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I love em all too, each and every one of our fur babies are adorable, they have their own beautiful little personalities and it shows in all their pictures and in all the joy and love they bring to their mummies and daddies, and us too when we get to share their little experiences and special little things they do























To every little furbabe in SM, I love you all


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

It would be impossible to choose.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

One of the beautiful things about this forum is everyone loves everyone else's babies.
I'm included in that sentiment! SMOOCHES to all the beautiful babies!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have to say...I just love them all too.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_Imposable to choose ,love them all_ [attachment=12738:attachment]


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

They are ALL my favorite--there is something so wonderful and special about each precious Malt.







It brings a huge grin to my face to see the pics of everyone's sweet babies!! Right now it's so exciting to meet all the new babies that are coming home--so much joy is being added to their families and I love getting to share in it through this forum.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

not only do i love all the malts, i enjoy their humans as well!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I feel the same way as everyone else. And I can say first hand when Chloe was missing that day that we felt very cared about by all of you.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I feel the same way as everyone else. And I can say first hand when Chloe was missing that day that we felt very cared about by all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'll second that on Chloe being in hospital and everyone caring.

How can you pick?? They are all adorable














- and their owners too!!























Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage Chloe from down under

[attachment=12746:attachment]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I totally agree...it's an impossible task for me to pick my favorite, I love them ALL!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love each & every little Fluffbutt







on SM,there's something special about them all.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=254916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Ditto to all the comments. I really love that each Maltese has its own little personality. It is really enjoyable to hear about their antics and family life....


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I am like everyone else, how could you even begin to chose and rate one over the others. They are all beautiful and loving in their own way and each and every one is among my favorites...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no favorites here, each one has it's own looks and personality, there all BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> i have three favorites so far, Sparkey because he's so cute and looks really playful, when i see his picture i just want to hug him, he looks like a little teddy bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks







we are just starting to get to know Mishkin and we already love him.








I thought really hard to pick a few and it is just not possible. They all have different kind of cuteness to them and personalities. Today I have to say Chloe is on the top of my list. She was and is Sparkey's first girlfriend







and you just want to hug her









I love them all so much


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Who is my favorite? Everyone's furball is my favorite - I love hearing (reading) about each fluffball and seeing their delightful pictures, and knowing they are so very loved.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Can't choose, sorry







. Luv them all and the people they own


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the wonderful compliment on Perri! That was very nice. I love how everyone's Malts are each so unique, but can also be very similar. I find that Perri has so many of the little characteristics that other's Malts have, and it's so funny to read about. They are each so special, and have completely stolen their owners' hearts. (Why else would we all be so addicted to this place?!)


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I love them all! Each little furbaby is special in it's own way. I love to look at their expressions and read about all the cute things they do. You can see and feel love in each post about them. We are so fortunate to know the love of these little guys.
[attachment=12772:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We love them all......they are all so sweet and special. I love hearing all the stories about each individual personality.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=255002
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dede, this new picture of chloe in the pink is soo freaking adorable!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know how anyone could choose favorites when they are All So Special!

















Hugs To All The Little Fluffy Butts!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I just had to read this thread and was not surprised to hear everyone's favorites because those are my favorites, too! ALL the fluffbutt sweeties on this forum are the most adorable and lovable babies on the planet!
























And the fact that all the replies said the same thing confirms my affection for these forum members.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't pick a favourite, because I too just LOVE them all!!









BUT, saying that, when I first joined SM, I just could not get enough of Parker's pictures!! Even though I haven't done it in a while, I used to visit Jaimies site all the time just to look at him!!









edit: ok, so I just HAD to look again .... I just LOVE the ones of Parker in his hawaiian shirt & shades!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

To all the fluff butts


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We havn't seen an ugly one yet. They are all beautiful.

Reva and Bogie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

How can you pick a favorite? Each and every one is beautiful in their own special way, here and
everywhere else in the world!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

it is impossible to choose...each one is gorgeous in their own ways. i love how everyone is so dedicated to their babies on this forum!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

As soon as I read the original post, I knew what all the replies were going to be - exactly the same way I felt. How can you possibly single one, two or a few out of all of these sweet babies??


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I also love everyone here and their Maltese.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are all awesome and unique in their own little ways-no way I could choose a favorite!!!!









BUT, I have to say that I actually have a special fondness for Parker, Pixel, and Baxter....but I know that is because I have actually met them in person and I got to share in their unique personalities first hand. It makes a big difference...so some day...we will have to have a HUGE SM meet up so that we can all share in this fun bonding time!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I have to agree with all of my friends here because there is no possible way that I could choose a favorite as they are all so darned cute!! They all are so much alike and yet different....I love them all as well as the people they own!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i love them all too and i guess the one's i chose aren't really favorites but they stood out to me and i really enjoy looking at their photo's.

you are all right though, every malt here has their very own personality and look that makes them special, i love this site


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> It would be impossible to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!!!!! I often go weeks without posting but I ALWAYS check in to look at the pictures. They are all so precious. If I am having a bad day at work I will often pop into the forum just to look at pics for a few minutes. They ALWAYS make my day better and make me smile.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

DITTO to what everyone said. They are all gorgeous. I haven't posted much lately but I sure do read the posts and spend half my day looking at the pictures. They always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SM malts, I just LOVE you ALL


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh thats an easy one for me,














ALL OF THEM


----------



## Indy and Me (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, it's me Littleman's Mom with a temporary name until mine gets back up and working again I hope








I totally agree with everyone here, that ALL our babies are adorable and I could no more pick a favorite here than anyone else







I of course have a close relationship with my little Indy....














but as far as having favorites on SM, that would just be impossible as each one is unique and so special







in their own way







Just look at all those wonderful photo's and video's posted here on this site














I mean Wow! We have such a precious group of little fluffbutts here







I could and do spend hours at a time just going through all the posts looking at them all







Sometimes I am so tired from going through all the posts that I don't get to respond to as many as I should because my eyes are sore from staring at the computer screen for so long







Bless all our little fluffbutts as they give us all so much joy and unconditional love,







it is so much more than I ever could have imagined .


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> They are all awesome and unique in their own little ways-no way I could choose a favorite!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like a big maltese "family" reunion? Love that idea!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

No favorites here, just love them all


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

My favorites are the white ones with big black eyes and noses!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh a family reunion. Wouldn't that be fun. All of us and alllll of those little white dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> My favorites are the white ones with big black eyes and noses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Billy has the nose part down


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

How can one possibly pick...they all deserve blue ribbons in my book














And their moms and dads deserve medals too. All are so willing to offer up encourgement, advice, prayers and hugs whenever the call goes out.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=256924
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you too, Billy, black eyes or not!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> No Comment!!! I personally love them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Me too Andrea.... how can you pick ONLY three?







Heck, even if I HAD to only pick three I couldn't. I would have to pick at least 50! And then the 50 peeps to go with them. Love to you All!

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=256949
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you love me. I can "smell" it in your eyes









Mom says, as much as I bash into things, she's surprised I don't have two black eyes









I'm off to beat the crap out of the "newbie" now









Nose Licks ~ Billy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=256924
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb,
Where is that picture of Billy with his HUGH eyes? I know you stuck them somewhere.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Billy I love you JUST the way you are......
















I only got one 'good' eye so I know what its like bumping into things

















Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Well, Billy has the nose part down
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muwahahahahahahahahahah







<chant> LBB LBB LBB LBB LBB







</chant> I have to say I dont have favorites, i have favorite "pictures" but i must admit if I DID make the never ending list LBB would be driving the bus they were all on, chilies for Billy





































wait







i better not let Billy drive







ok, I will drive and LBB will be my co captian, chilies again


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I agree.How could I pick? I love all of them.




























Their kinda like brides.All have their our unique style and all beautiful.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=256949
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can drive, Joe. As long as I wear my eyeballs


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Deb, okay, I don't want to appear insensitive, but yesterday was the first time I think I have seen a pic of sweet Billy. I knew that Billy was blind, but from that pic, it appears that he does not have any eyes. I assume that he was a rescue, as you have opened your heart and your home to so many pups in need. I was just wondering what his story was and how he happened to come to live with you and your other "kids". He looks so sweet - just want to hug him!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257190
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LBB - you SOOO







! You too, Mom!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Deb, okay, I don't want to appear insensitive, but yesterday was the first time I think I have seen a pic of sweet Billy. I knew that Billy was blind, but from that pic, it appears that he does not have any eyes. I assume that he was a rescue, as you have opened your heart and your home to so many pups in need. I was just wondering what his story was and how he happened to come to live with you and your other "kids". He looks so sweet - just want to hug him!!![/B]


I think that picture(Right above your post) was just meant to be funny, wasn't it










Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257486
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little blind billy (aka LBB) really doesn't have eyes. i can't remember the whole reason why, but they were damaged some how (i think he was born with a congenital eye deformity..but i'm not completely sure) and they were doing more harm then good so they were removed. deb can explain more, but there are posts about it and some very graphic pictures after the surgery. the picture above cheryl's post was deb being funny and giving billy his own set of eyes. he really has stolen all of our hearts here.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257491
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I thought that picture was a joke, but I am not sure if that is what Cheryl was referrring too..I'm always confused carrie, just ignore me...Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257498
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little blind billy (aka LBB) really doesn't have eyes. i can't remember the whole reason why, but they were damaged some how (i think he was born with a congenital eye deformity..but i'm not completely sure) and they doing more harm then good so they were removed. deb can explain more, but there are posts about it and very some graphic pictures after the surgery. the picture above cheryl's post was deb being funny and giving billy his own set of eyes. he really has stolen all of our hearts here.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes I thought that picture was a joke, but I am not sure if that is what Cheryl was referrring too..I'm always confused carrie, just ignore me...Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]
you're a hoot andrea!








i see you caught my ^"rough draft"^. i tried to correct some spelling errors and in the mean time messed it up even worse and you caught my retarded moment there....


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

How can you pick three, ??? They are all my favorites. While the computer was down I was jonesing to get back on SM to cruise thru picture posts to see all the babies and their antics. Each and every one is special.
Aimee


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

all of our malts are beautiful and impossible to choose which is my favorite


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yes, Billy has no eyes, heres the story of LBB with pictures after his surgery

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7243

billy you rock









one of my FAV pics is billy's Valentine gift to us all

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9256


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> yes, Billy has no eyes, heres the story of LBB with pictures after his surgery
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7243
> 
> ...


thanks so much for posting the threads, joe. 

LBB DOES rock!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I have never seen that thread about LBB. It pulls at my heartstrings!







I'm crying real hard right now







. I'm so glad that he has a wonderful mom like 3Maltmom to love him so much! You are an exceptional mommy







. Excuse me while I give LilyBelle extra long hugs and kisses.

Laurie


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> They are all awesome and unique in their own little ways-no way I could choose a favorite!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT THAT!!!!
A huge SM meet up!!! that would be sooooo cool!!!! if we plan with lots of month in advance so everyone can prepare and really be able to make it... that would sooooooooo nice!!!!

oh BTW.... when I first read this topic I started thinking this one that one, this one that one... hahahah the list had no end!!! all the names andl ittle faces popped up on my head riht away!!! all my favorites... 

I have this weird thing with smell!! don't laugh at me!!! hahahah ok you can laugh...
I remember when I first saw mac's picture all i wanted was to hold him and smell him... right on his neck!!!!
(which I did but... oh boy he was stinky)
so everytime I see your babies I want to hug them and smell them!!!! LOL


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=255407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the thing about smell too!!







I LOVE to smell Izzy on her little head right between her eyes as I kiss her nose. It's the sweetest part of her!! I smell Chipper's neck and he smells completely different from Izzy. I have Puppy Love cologne for them....and when I take Chipper to the nursing home they all rave about how good he smells.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OK, we've all been politically correct and showed how much we love them all--and so do I, but I'm going to name my two favorites.

Samantha, aka Sammie, Geraldine, and a host of other names, the little schizophrenic maltie belonging to Crazy Deb (also mom to LBB). She was so totally hysterical. She was a grand lady, royalty, a ****, a clown, and never allowed Deb to be lonely while she peed. Sammie was always in her lap when she went to the facilities. She was haughty, humble, sweet, a terror, a tramp, a lady and always sooooo funny. Sammie is at the Bridge now, and I miss her antics so much.

My other favorite was Missy. I met her too, on that other site. The first picture of her I ever saw was on that little bike she needed to get around. She was sooo brave. She faced her life one day at a time. Although she had a myriad of serious health problems, she handled her life with grace and dignity and gave us lessons about how to live our own lives. When she passed over to the Bridge, I think a little piece of each of us went with her. 

The world was a better place with Sammie and Missy in it. God, how I miss them. Thanks to Debbie and Terri for sharing their extraordinary lives with us.

The third is a critter named Joe, who I think is actually a Maltese masquerading as a human.

Samsonsmom


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Personally, I wub de wadies. All of dem. Whats kin I say. I's a sucker for a pwetty face and a fwuffy butt.

Sammie

....me and Billy are buds, too. One ob des days we's gonna get togeffer and make house calls on the wimmen. Billy aweady informed me he will NOT take the ugly ones. But wike me, he says dere is no sich fing as an ugly Maltie.

Sam


----------

